# Lost Vape DNA 75 squonker to be released soon.



## Petrus (2/8/16)

*My collection need one. Will keep you guys posted. Vapor Z will be the first to stock these beauties.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (2/8/16)

I believe they will be available at 100 pound each. Perfect size and wattage for a regulated squonker IMO.


----------



## Petrus (2/8/16)

When will this STOP. At the end of the day I will have the perfect squonker without a perfect wife

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

I will most certainly be getting one of these! I'm sure they will be available locally soon as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/8/16)

Petrus said:


> When will this STOP. At the end of the day I will have the perfect squonker without a perfect wife



Not to burst your bubble, but there is no such thing as the perfect wife mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will most certainly be getting one of these! I'm sure they will be available locally soon as well!



Thought is see a post from you here was actually gonna tag you hahah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will most certainly be getting one of these! I'm sure they will be available locally soon as well!


@Rob Fisher ,i don't want to miss out on this one, already lost the Lost Vape Mod at the Sirs. Count me in if you spot one, nowadays I am busy in Lesotho and the signal is up to crap....


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher ,i don't want to miss out on this one, already lost the Lost Vape Mod at the Sirs. Count me in if you spot one, nowadays I am busy in Lesotho and the signal is up to crap....



Roger that! Will grab 2 as they become available!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stephen (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! Will grab 2 as they become available!


Hey @Rob Fisher do you mind grabbing 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

Stephen said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher do you mind grabbing 3



Sure. But they will be available at a local vendor...


----------



## Stephen (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure. But they will be available at a local vendor...


Ok not to worry Rob, I'll wait for the local vendor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure. But they will be available at a local vendor...


Hope they will stock spare bottles from the start.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Huffapuff (2/8/16)

First the Triade and now this - is there anything these guys make that doesn't look amazing?!


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure. But they will be available at a local vendor...


Hi @Rob Fisher 

Will this be from Sirvape?

Do you know when?


----------



## zadiac (2/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but there is no such thing as the perfect wife mate



There is. With 4 legs and a flat head to put your beer on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> Will this be from Sirvape?
> 
> Do you know when?



I hope from Sir Vape but when I have no idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/8/16)

No, no. soon we will have to be on william nicol with a sign asking for "vape fund donations". pls let the rand go down to r8 to dollar just for 2 days so we can crazy online

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (3/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Do you know when?


They recon about a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (3/8/16)




----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)




----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Two weeks guys.


----------



## KZOR (4/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but there is no such thing as the perfect wife mate



My wife just read this and told me to type the following : " It takes a perfect husband to spot a perfect wife."
She waited next to me until I clicked on "Post Reply".

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/8/16)

@kimbo 
Could you arrange a pre order for ecigssa members on these mods?


----------



## kimbo (4/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @kimbo
> Could you arrange a pre order for ecigssa members on these mods?


I can ask tomorrow .. there is just no concrete price as yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

